# Ola continues its expansion across Australia



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/ola-australia-rollout-capital-cities-2019-12/amp
Ola will operate in up to 20 cities across Australia by next year.

Still far behind rival company Uber who currently operate in 38 cities across Australia.

However this will put Ola far ahead of their other rivals DiDi and Bolt in terms of national presence in Australia.

DiDi currently operate in 7 Australian cities.
Bolt currently operate in 2 Australian cities.

Neither company have announced any plans to expand into any other Australian cities at this stage.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lien Left said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com.au/ola-australia-rollout-capital-cities-2019-12/amp
> Ola will operate in up to 20 cities across Australia by next year.
> 
> Still far behind rival company Uber who currently operate in 38 cities across Australia.
> ...


What about Go Figure Go Catch?

.


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What about Go Figure Go Catch?
> 
> .


They still exist?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Lien Left said:


> They still exist?


 yes LOL. Apparently it's owned by the driver's you can buy into it like a membership haha


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

GoCatch tends to specialise in pre-booked airport transfers these days.


----------



## ANTe (Aug 22, 2019)

It's looking more and more likely that @Immoralized backed the right horse being the Ola horse.

He was adament that Ola had the right strategies to succeed in Australia while most of us backed the DiDi horse and thought Ola would go the way of Bolt.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

All ride companies will do well in Australia provided they do not discriminate.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> All ride companies will do well in Australia provided they do not discriminate.


Wrong... Its impossible for all 3-4 companies to do well... 
You only can do well if you have majority of market share... Atm that's uber and I doubt it's gonna change...


----------



## Lien Left (Aug 28, 2019)

DA08 said:


> Wrong... Its impossible for all 3-4 companies to do well...
> You only can do well if you have majority of market share... Atm that's uber and I doubt it's gonna change...


Ola must be having success here, given they continue to expand across the country.

Bolt on the other hand, different story.


----------



## ANTe (Aug 22, 2019)

DA08 said:


> Wrong... Its impossible for all 3-4 companies to do well...
> You only can do well if you have majority of market share... Atm that's uber and I doubt it's gonna change...


There's enough room for another company to be successful even though Uber will always be number 1.

Take Pepsi for example, who have been very successful. You can't say they failed because Coca-Cola have always been number 1.


----------

